# Blue egg??



## turtlelady80 (Mar 13, 2012)

The egg "XG1" looks to be turning blue and the other pic with the 4 eggs, the one in the upper left corner looks to be turning a blue gray...? Has anyone seen or heard of this? I'm thinking it's gotta be the first "blue" sulcata ever to be hatched and I will be famous!!! No autographs at this time


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 14, 2012)

Probably rotten


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 14, 2012)

guess you can wait and find out but alot of people on here are knowledgable...you never know, what if you have a blue tort lol I hope it's ok but I'm guessing it's probably bad


----------



## turtlelady80 (Mar 14, 2012)

I just hope it didn't die inside the egg. That is the worst I'll find out eventually...


----------



## wildak (Mar 14, 2012)

Easter is on it's way, maybe it will be blue.


----------



## wellington (Mar 14, 2012)

wildak said:


> Easter is on it's way, maybe it will be blue.



My thoughts. It's going to hatch out for Easter LOL


----------



## allegraf (Mar 14, 2012)

That is a bad egg. I would dump it before it breaks in the incubator and makes a mess. Sometimes they explode. The one next to is isn't looking too hot either. Sorry.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 14, 2012)

That does not look healthy.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 14, 2012)

Not an Easter turtle egg.  Not even a blue bird of happiness egg.  Instead, like was said, looks like a bad one.   Sorry, no blue sulcata (but that would be neat to see)


----------



## turtlelady80 (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol,thanks. I needed to laugh a little. Sucks because I was so excited. Oh well, have to wait til next year.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 14, 2012)

turtlelady80 said:


> Lol,thanks. I needed to laugh a little. Sucks because I was so excited. Oh well, have to wait til next year.



I totally understand. I've learned to try to find the humor in these sad events. I have hingebacks and have gone for years without hatching any out until the two just before Thanksgiving.  Years ago, they were my first eggs and with so much less knowledge and without the group of hingeback folks I now have to turn to, those first several clutches hatched and at 100%. Then came my dry years and dozens of eggs that for one reason or another failed to hatch. My hope for you is that maybe the other eggs may hatch or atleast your next clutch will do better. *hugs*


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 14, 2012)

What a bummer


----------



## turtlelady80 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words. I'm bummed but I have to remember that these things happen. I was told I'd be LUCKY if I got ANY hatchlings my first go around so.... Crossin my fingers for the second clutch. We will see....


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry  Hope the others are ok though!


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 14, 2012)

Thats too bad, I have my fingers crossed that the other two are able to make it..


----------



## Radiated (Mar 14, 2012)

Hope the others will make it


----------

